# Older than Dirt Quiz



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2009)

To fill out the poll results, count all the items that you personally remember owning or using growing up and not the ones you were told about. The ratings are at the bottom.

1. Blackjack chewing gum
2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water
3. Candy cigarettes
4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles
5. Coffee shops or diners with tableside jukeboxes
6.Home milk delivery in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers
7. Party lines
8.. Newsreels before the movie
9. P.F. Flyers
10. Butch wax
11.Telephone numbers with a word prefix (OLive-6933)
12. Peashooters
13. Howdy Doody
14. 45 RPM records
15.S&H Green Stamps
16. Hi-fi's
17. Metal ice trays with lever
18. Mimeograph paper
19. Blue flashbulb
20. Packards
21. Roller skate keys
22. Cork popguns
23. Drive-ins
24. Studebakers
25. Wash tub wringers

If you remembered 0-5 = You're still young
If you remembered 6-10 = You are getting older
If you remembered 11-15 = Don 't tell your age,
If you remembered 16-25 = You're older than dirt!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 2, 2009)

To my knowledge I never actually saw a Studebaker. Everything else on the list is near and dear to my heart and it seems like it was yesterday.

These really brought a smile to my face, or at least they will after I hobble over and get my teeth out of the glass on my nightstand.

Thanks for posting young feller.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2009)

Bob,

I should have put a disclaimer on this thread that you don't need to take this quiz because the answer is self-apparent.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 2, 2009)

Ouch!

Hehe. Some of these things were from when I was VERY young. But I remember a lot of them fondly. And it's a travesty that most diners don't have jukeboxes at each table any more. There are still a few around though. 

My dad's shop had a machine with the little glass bottles of Coke. It was the one that had a tall glass door set off to the side. They were a dime until about 90, when the distributor came and took his old machine and replaced it with a new one that dispensed cans. Bummer. He wasn't even sure that he didn't own the machine, but that's the way it went. I remember opening a bottle of Coke and watching the ice crystals form on the top.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2009)

I am really old according to this. I think the poll is skewed. It makes us rural folks appear more aged than we really are.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 2, 2009)

Semper Fidelis;



> 1. Blackjack chewing gum--no
> 2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water--yes
> 3. Candy cigarettes--yes (around here some stores still sell them)
> 4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles--yes
> ...


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 2, 2009)

My Mother collected S&H Green Stamps and our old phone number was TRemont-8923. 

But I don't specifically recall Blackjack chewing gum. Hmmm. Maybe that was a yankee thing. Or more likely just a lapse of memory.

I recall 22 of the 25.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2009)

I like what Bobbi did. Here's my break down.



> 1. Blackjack chewing gum - yes
> 2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water - yes
> 3. Candy cigarettes - yes
> 4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles - yes
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2009)

I remember all of them. Every single last one of them! I *AM* older than dirt!

I'm sure we had a prefix for our phone number but I don't remember what it was. We were on a party line and our number was 7302.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 2, 2009)

Somehow I managed to miss seeing 8 and 22 in real life. Everything else "plain as day".


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2009)

In addition to newsreels there were great cartoons too.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2009)

I do remember the great cartoons!

I also remember news reels, but not as first run movies. The Rialto Theatre ( we all called it the Rat Hole) ran a lot of older movies. They had newsreels as part of the showing. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 2, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing Lawrence. 53 is not THAT old but growing up in the hills of Vermont made a lot of those items available long after they disappeared in the cities.

One thing that would be hard to imagine (for kids today) is that TV and radio would actually go off the air at night.

There weren't enough programs to fill a whole day of scheduling. TV might go off the air for a few hours in the afternoon until another show was scheduled. The broadcast day would end and begin with pictures of the armed services and the flag and the national anthem. With a transistor radio we could pick up an all night station in far away New York. Better yet, on my little crystal radio I built, I could hear people speaking in foreign languages like..... british and stuff.



LawrenceU said:


> I am really old according to this. I think the poll is skewed. It makes us rural folks appear more aged than we really are.



-----Added 2/2/2009 at 11:38:16 EST-----

Surely Jim, you remember Blackjack. You can still buy it at Cracker Barrel restaurants.









Gomarus said:


> My Mother collected S&H Green Stamps and our old phone number was TRemont-8923.
> 
> But I don't specifically recall Blackjack chewing gum. Hmmm. Maybe that was a yankee thing. Or more likely just a lapse of memory.
> 
> I recall 22 of the 25.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm only 44. That is not all that old at all. Just yesterday my daughter and I were talking about pay phones. She was really amazed that they were as common as I told her. She got a real kick out of the fact that they had lower mounted ones so that one could stay in the vehicle and make a call. She's been asking a lot about the differences in how the world is that she is growing up in and the one that I grew up in. 

I remember that if we stayed up until the TV broadcast went off the air we would stand as the National Anthem was played. That didn't happen very often. We got up too early to stay up that late. 

I used to love to listen to the radio at night. My grandfather gave me an old multi-band radio. I fixed it and it was like a traveling machine. I could hear all those amazing signals from so far away, especially shortwave the short wave signals. It is also the first time I heard code being used. Believe it or not, when I'm out driving at night I still like to flip to the AM band and listen to the clear channel stations and also to see what I can pick up between them. 



BobVigneault said:


> I was thinking the same thing Lawrence. 53 is not THAT old but growing up in the hills of Vermont made a lot of those items available long after they disappeared in the cities.
> 
> One thing that would be hard to imagine (for kids today) is that TV and radio would actually go off the air at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been to a drive-in, but its a throw back theater. Nothing else on that list occurred between September.28th, 1983 and the present.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 2, 2009)

I remember every last one of those, and as Bob and Lawrence point out, I remember about 75% of those even in the 80s. There probably is a rural vs. urban element to it. Glass bottle pop dispensers? Come on! Even the local feed store near Tacoma still has that. And juke boxes? I was at a diner in central Washington last year that had that as well.

BTW, my neighbor back in Montana had a Studebaker grain truck as recently as 1989. We had an eight party line as late as 1980, too. You had a special ring to know if the call was for you or for your neighbors.

We had mimeograph quizes in college, too, 1976-1980, even though the main offices had that newfangled copy machine. They were just too expensive for lowly profs.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 2, 2009)

I got 6... 

One of the things I like about this type of thing is that I end up feeling young... I work in an environment where I routinely feel really old.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> And juke boxes? I was at a diner in central Washington last year that had that as well.



Yeah, but the list notes *tableside jukeboxes*.

-----Added 2/2/2009 at 11:59:01 EST-----



No Longer A Libertine said:


> I've been to a drive-in, but its a throw back theater. Nothing else on that list occurred between September.28th, 1983 and the present.



In my day there were playgrounds in front of the giant screen. Kids would play there until the movie began.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2009)

Ivan said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > And juke boxes? I was at a diner in central Washington last year that had that as well.
> ...



I can take you to them today. Both here, and where I grew up. I like them. The give me something to do while I wait on greasy gut bombs to be delivered to my table. I may never drip a dime in them, I just like to flip the pages.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 2, 2009)

Ivan said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > And juke boxes? I was at a diner in central Washington last year that had that as well.
> ...



Yes, it had tableside jukeboxes. With Patsi Cline as one of the selections.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I used to love to listen to the radio at night. My grandfather gave me an old multi-band radio. I fixed it and it was like a traveling machine. I could hear all those amazing signals from so far away, especially shortwave the short wave signals. It is also the first time I heard code being used. Believe it or not, when I'm out driving at night I still like to flip to the AM band and listen to the clear channel stations and also to see what I can pick up between them.



I did and do the same thing. I got a shortwave radio rather late in life. It was in '78 when I lived in Ft. Worth. I got a really good radio with a short wave. I wanted to listen to KMOX 1120 out of St. Louis. I listened almost every night. I also discovered shortwave and listen to the BBC.

-----Added 2/2/2009 at 12:05:00 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> I can take you to them today. Both here, and where I grew up. I like them. The give me something to do while I wait on greasy gut bombs to be delivered to my table. I may never drip a dime in them, I just like to flip the pages.



I remember seeing them recently in our area but I can't remember the name of the place. 



victorbravo said:


> Yes, it had tableside jukeboxes. With Patsi Cline as one of the selections.



Cline is divine!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 2, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> To fill out the poll results, count all the items that you personally remember owning or using growing up and not the ones you were told about. The ratings are at the bottom.
> 
> 1. Blackjack chewing gum -yes
> 2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water - yes
> ...





LawrenceU said:


> I am really old according to this. I think the poll is skewed. It makes us rural folks appear more aged than we really are.



Just barely in the older than dirt range, but I agree with Lawrence. This just may be a little skewed against those of us with a rural upbringing.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 2, 2009)

I remember most of these things. The one that made me laugh was the metal ice trays with the lever. I can remember struggling with those when I was little. We usually ended up walking over to the sink and running water over the tray to get it to open. 

I also remember the skate key and roller skating up and down the front sidewalk. Our front sidewalk didn't lead to anywhere, neither did most of the sidewalks on the homes in our area. It went about 20 feet and ended 8-10 feet from the road. What was someone to do if they pulled up to the front of the house to come in? Walk through the wet grass or snow?


----------



## Herald (Feb 2, 2009)

I _just _qualified with 16.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 2, 2009)

Older than dirt!

I loved my P.F. Flyers! And the secret decoder ring that I got with one pair!

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2009)

Just so that a lot of you can add one more to you tally:
PF Flyers


----------



## BJClark (Feb 2, 2009)

LawrenceU;



> Just yesterday my daughter and I were talking about pay phones.



We still have a few of those around here..



> I remember that if we stayed up until the TV broadcast went off the air we would stand as the National Anthem was played. That didn't happen very often. We got up too early to stay up that late.



They also played first thing in the morning before THE broadcast started for the day, before then it was the test pattern with a steady beeeeeeeeeep-

At night one of the last shows before going off the air (at least where I lived was Creature Feature) it was eventually moved to Saturday afternoons..but I would get up late night and watch it when everyone else in the house was asleep.



> Believe it or not, when I'm out driving at night I still like to flip to the AM band and listen to the clear channel stations and also to see what I can pick up between them.



I prefer AM radio around here, that's where many of the Christian Radio programs air..


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I might still actually own something that was purchased with Green Stamps!

The Piggly Wiggly gave them out, and we had an S&H store in Vidalia (the sweet onion city!) Georgia.


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 2, 2009)

I scored 7 but I don't think it is fair. I grew up in King George County, Rich. Not too far from where you are. The only reason I saw the Coke machine with glass bottles is because we were so far behind the times. I am not that much younger than you. 

I am assuming that you have seen all of those things, since you posted them. It must be because you have travelled more than I have.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 2, 2009)

BJClark said:


> LawrenceU;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny. In the land of Microsoft and other high tech companies, we still have payphones in front of grocery and convenience stores (and even some Starbucks). None on the streets, though.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: Blackjack gum - it was great. Delicious! Colored your teeth for awhile, but it didn't matter because the only thing anyone would say to you about it was, "Got any more of that gum?"

Wax Coke bottles - very cute. Sometimes, though, you got gypped: almost no liquid in them, once you bit off the top... Those were the good old days, when that was the worst thing that happened to a person all day.

Anyone else remember black wax handlebar mustaches with Coke in 'em and/or wax "goofy teeth," _ditto?_ 

Margaret


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 2, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Surely Jim, you remember Blackjack. You can still buy it at Cracker Barrel restaurants.




Now, that Clove gum is a blast from the past. I remember it as well as the Beeman's, but still don't recall the Black Jack.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 2, 2009)

7...older than I thought!


----------



## jawyman (Feb 2, 2009)

1. Blackjack chewing gum - YES
2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water - YES
3. Candy cigarettes - YES
4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles - YES
5. Coffee shops or diners with tableside jukeboxes - NO
6.Home milk delivery in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers - NO
7. Party lines - YES
8.. Newsreels before the movie - NO (but I do remember cartoons)
9. P.F. Flyers - NO
10. Butch wax - NO
11.Telephone numbers with a word prefix (OLive-6933) - NO
12. Peashooters - YES
13. Howdy Doody - YES
14. 45 RPM records - YES
15.S&H Green Stamps - YES
16. Hi-fi's - YES
17. Metal ice trays with lever - YES
18. Mimeograph paper - NO
19. Blue flashbulb - YES
20. Packards - NO
21. Roller skate keys - YES
22. Cork popguns - YES
23. Drive-ins - YES
24. Studebakers - NO
25. Wash tub wringers - NO


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh man, you are cruel, cruel! I'm only one off from old as dirt! Of course, in the deep south where I grew up, drinking Coke from small glass bottles comes close to being a religious ritual!

I wasn't sure about the Flyers -- I was guessing either the old red wagons or those balsa wood wind up airplanes that broke 5 seconds after you bought them.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 2, 2009)

22 was my score. The only three I can't say I directly remember, although I knew about them, was newsreels, Packards, and Studebakers. Yes, I remember the milkman, had party lines, lived in a town where you only had to dial (yes, dial) 4 numbers to call locally, and wore lots of butch wax. And Grandma's old wringer washing machine... I'm older than dirt, and maybe even a few rocks.

-----Added 2/2/2009 at 05:13:53 EST-----



> I wasn't sure about the Flyers -- I was guessing either the old red wagons or those balsa wood wind up airplanes that broke 5 seconds after you bought them.


Nope. Sneakers.

Had a friend who believed the commercial that they could make him jump like he was flying, so he tried to jump over a gas station pump. Gave him a huge scar across his cheek.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw man, now I remember the milk bottles so that puts me over the top. I was trying to picture cardboard stuffed down in the top, now I recall those little round crimped things that would never stay on in the refrigerator (that my Dad still called an icebox).


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I voted before I knew there was a test so I voted wrong...I'm a perfect 10! Hehehehe...oh, I just kill myself with humor!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Well, I voted before I knew there was a test so I voted wrong...I'm a perfect 10! Hehehehe...oh, I just kill myself with humor!



If you remember the movie "Ten", doesn't that bump you up another category?!?


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 2, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I voted before I knew there was a test so I voted wrong...I'm a perfect 10! Hehehehe...oh, I just kill myself with humor!
> ...



No, no, Marrow my Man! We were not allowed to watch movies when I was little (except for disney and the Hiding Place which I vomited all over when I saw it....that's a whole other thread!) so I didn't see any moive call Ten...still a perfect 10...but keep trying.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2009)

sjonee said:


> We were not allowed to watch movies when I was little (except for *disney* and the Hiding Place *which I vomited all over* when I saw it....



sjonee, this is now the image I have of you:


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 2, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > We were not allowed to watch movies when I was little (except for *disney* and the Hiding Place *which I vomited all over* when I saw it....
> ...






That's the image most get of me after they get to know me!  But now you know me and have to be my friend no matter what! You're caught in the web!


----------



## historyb (Feb 2, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> 1. Blackjack chewing gum
> 2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water
> 3. Candy cigarettes
> 4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles
> ...



These are all the ones I remember


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2009)

I remember:



> 2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water
> 3. Candy cigarettes
> 4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles
> 7. Party lines [I was on a party line until 1984 or 85 -- and we had four digit dialing!]
> ...



Whew! Ten. Just made it. Maybe I'm a perfect ten too!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 2, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I Remember *ALL *of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 2, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I Remember ALL of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ka-ching! You win the Cracker Jack tin whistle and the Ovaltine Decoder Ring, Dennis!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I Remember ALL of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 2, 2009)

I got 18 of 25.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 2, 2009)

Brad said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> ...



May I have one of those cool plastic Oscar Meyer Weenie Whistles . . . please . . . please . . . please? I always like to blow on one of them while watching the Lone Ranger and playing with my vinyl proto-action figure of Mighty Mouse. You know you are old when you can remember the newfangled "transistor radio" that was real cheap and flimsy because it was "made in Japan." Hey, we still used slide rules in high school! My first exposure to a fancy six function (add, subtract, multiply, divide, square root, and percent) calculator was in my sophomore year in college (and they cost $800 . . . back *then*). Of course, in high school, battery operated quartz action wrist watches were $2,000 too.

Hey, dirt feels kind of new to me.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2009)

I began to feel old when I realized that the baseball players I watched as a kid were suddenly the managers and coaches. Then I soon realized that all the teen and early-20s heart throbs were now _playing_ the parents of the current crop of heart throbs. And when I taught high school, I noticed over the years that when parents came in for parent conferences, then slowly began to become young than I as the years went by...


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 2, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


Dude, you're scarin' us with the oldness!


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 2, 2009)

That's funny, I was just thinking about blue flashbulbs the other day. I'll never forget the first one I picked up! ouch!  didn't take me long to look at it.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 2, 2009)

1. Blackjack chewing gum - yes (they still make it and clove and teaberry)
2. Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water - yes
3. Candy cigarettes - yes
4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles - yes
5. Coffee shops or diners with tableside jukeboxes -yes
6.Home milk delivery in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers -nope
7. Party lines - nope (I worked for a phone company last year, and there were still actually two cities in New York that had party lines.)
8.. Newsreels before the movie - nope
9. P.F. Flyers - nope
10. Butch wax - nope
11.Telephone numbers with a word prefix (OLive-6933)-nope
12. Peashooters -yep
13. Howdy Doody -nope
14. 45 RPM records - yep 
15.S&H Green Stamps - nope
16. Hi-fi's - yep 
17. Metal ice trays with lever -nope (seen them, but never had them)
18. Mimeograph paper -nope (well, sort of, but not enough to count)
19. Blue flashbulb -yep
20. Packards - nope (don't have a clue)
21. Roller skate keys - nope
22. Cork popguns- yep
23. Drive-ins - nope (although there are a couple around where I grew up)
24. Studebakers - nope
25. Wash tub wringers - nope


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 2, 2009)

DENNISSSSSSSSSSSSS YOU MESSSSSSSSSED UP THE DISSSSSSSPLAAAAAAYYYYY WITH ALLLLLLL YOURRRRRR EXCLAMAAAAAAAATION POINTSSSSSS.!

And how come you get all the glory and prizes when I said I remembered all of them before you did?


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 3, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> DENNISSSSSSSSSSSSS YOU MESSSSSSSSSED UP THE DISSSSSSSPLAAAAAAYYYYY WITH ALLLLLLL YOURRRRRR EXCLAMAAAAAAAATION POINTSSSSSS.!
> 
> And how come you get all the glory and prizes when I said I remembered all of them before you did?


His reply was more attention-grabbing, Vic. You know how it is - the squeeky wheel and all. But now this qualifies as squeeking, so I'm sure we can find another one of those tin whistles around here somewhere...


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Dennis, remember when rope was invented? I don't but my parents told me about it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2009)

He probably can't. He was still in awe at the wheel.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> He probably can't. He was still in awe at the wheel.



But was he there when the _squeaky_ wheel was invented? Maybe he was busy discovering fire...


----------

